# anyone still getting steel in the UP



## fishindave (Apr 9, 2002)

I am headed up walleye fishing, just wondering if it is worth my time to scout out some late season steel. thanks


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

the way this spring has been and the condition the rivers were in when i left school....it wont be late season at all


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

I was up there a week and a half ago, and fished quite a few different streams to the west, and didn't have the best luck. Did land one of the best steelhead that I've ever put in the net though. In my opinion, it looked like the run was winding down, but there were fish shooting up from the lake quickly and doing their thing, then heading back out. I think if you have some go-to spots that they would be worth checking out, but I wouldn't expect any bonanzas.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Heck, I've barely started my fishing....the water temp is stil 39 degrees and the fishing has been bleak. I still expect fish til June 15th at the least.

I fished a few times on the southern tribs, but got sick of the chocolate milk and blown out waters after a few weeks. Drove to Ontario, WI and MN instead.


----------



## fishindave (Apr 9, 2002)

saw no fish, caught no fish, appeared to be done (southern up streams that cannot be named).... thanks for the replies


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Cannot hurt to try. You might get lucky and hook up with an atlantic salmon too. Any day Atlantics should show up a little bit in the streams. With the higher water levels the atlantics should be more common


----------



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

Didn't catch any chrome however there were some fish being caught at the mouth early in the morn. Saw some fish in the river but could not get a bite. There was quite abit surface feeding going on and I don't fly fish.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I would think everything is quite a bit later this year? I have had years in the northern lower where the main run comes very late. It's nice because fisherman have quit and moved onto another fishery.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

My spot is finally picking up:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Went 3 for 3 today with a dink laker mixed in. My buddy caught a bright silver hen too, so now I have fresh spawn since he was nice enough to share!!!!


----------

